
Virgin customers told: we're moving you to TalkTalk and you'll lose your email - ColinWright
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/personalfinance/household-bills/11377380/Virgin-broadband-customers-told-were-moving-you-to-TalkTalk-and-youll-lose-your-email.html
======
ColinWright
This is why for decades I've owned and maintained a domain name of my own,
with the associated freedom of having an email address under my own control.

Do you?

~~~
petepete
No, but I feel as though I've put too much faith in Google and I probably
should.

My @ntlworld email account, that I've not used for 12 years or more, will
probably disappear as a result of these changes.

